# sr20det question



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

I have a 95 nissan 200sx ser and iv'e been saving for a while now to get a det from jgycustoms. I was wondering, do you have to get a jwt ecu as soon as I do the swap, or will it work with the stock ecu for a while, or can you use the sr20det ecu. just curious, thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just don't use any ECU, the sr20det is carbeurated and doesn't need any kind of engine management. Just slap it in there. Don't even mount it to the frame, just connect it to the axles and tranny and battery and you're good to go.





*hint* research research research!!!!!!! */hint*


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

thanks for the help ASSHOLE its greatly apreciated. I searched on here all last night, looked on ser.net and sr20deforum.com and couldn't find anything after 2 hours of lokking so I ask.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you couldn't find anything on sr20deforum YOU WEREN'T LOOKING!!!

I can go thru 1st page in the turbo forum and find ECU question threads. If you search for DET install help or something like that, or turbo ECU help, or ANYTHING, you'll find it.

Obviously, you didn't search enough over there, because I remember reading specifically what to do with a swapped engine in terms of ECU and sensor use.


----------



## SleepERr (May 20, 2003)

Yes you can use it....but, if you do, don’t use it for too long or get on it too hard. The ecu thinks you have injectors smaller than what you actually have. And if you use the American ecu and harness you will need to use the American distributor because the plug on the American harness is different.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

> Yes you can use it....but, if you do, don’t use it for too long or get on it too hard. The ecu thinks you have injectors smaller than what you actually have. And if you use the American ecu and harness you will need to use the American distributor because the plug on the American harness is different.


Thanks, its good to know some people on here are helpful, the reason I wanted to know is while my car is down im going to do the body work and ill be driving it to get it painted, this way I don't have to spend so much at once(I don't use credit cards) so it comes out my pocket, and they're not very deep...


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

What is w/ the dipshits lately w/ the attitude. You go out of your way to answer a question that could easily be found by researching and they call you names? wtf, clayk16, Chimmike knows his shit, you are lucky he answered in first place. If he was being an asshole he wouldn't of offered any useful info. 

Shit like this pisses me off, it is really making me not want to help people out.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

zeno said:


> *What is w/ the dipshits lately w/ the attitude. You go out of your way to answer a question that could easily be found by researching and they call you names? wtf, clayk16, Chimmike knows his shit, you are lucky he answered in first place. If he was being an asshole he wouldn't of offered any useful info.
> 
> Shit like this pisses me off, it is really making me not want to help people out. *



its cool man. Personally, if I were to swap in an engine, I'd do all the research I possibly could, and THEN ask questions if theres anything I couldn't find after days, weeks of searching.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

easiest route:
buy an entire front clip with ECU and uncut engine harness. the engine harness is separate from the chassis harness, so plug the JDM ecu/harness into the JDM motor/sensors. im not sure about the tranny sensors though. front clip is more $, but u have all the parts u need.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

NA sr20 ecu does a good job of running a turbo. You just need turbo injectors.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Joel said:


> *NA sr20 ecu does a good job of running a turbo. You just need turbo injectors. *


it's different when you're running a different engine, that and you can't just slap in different injectors and use the stock ecu without doing anything else...............


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

It's been done but fuel economy sucks. Basically you'd run really rich..... Anywho, I wouldn't reccomend running that way for long.....


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

> chimmike


Sorry I jumped so quick but I really did look for a long time and couldn't find an answer to my question but found out a lot of other stuff. thats why I ask, it's the only thing I didn't find. thanks


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey clay - scope the FAQ sticky in the turbo forum on sr20deforum. BB ECU won't work unless you keep all of the japanese sensors on the motor.... usually doesn't end up working right.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

i was wanting to use my ser ecu w/ the det until I got every thing else done because it wont be driven much.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *just don't use any ECU, the sr20det is carbeurated and doesn't need any kind of engine management. Just slap it in there. Don't even mount it to the frame, just connect it to the axles and tranny and battery and you're good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You consider that going out of someones way to answer a question? Thats just being an asshole. You know what your guys problem is on this forum, your too quick to scream SEARCH. Just tell the guy his fucking answer. Or shit, heres a better idea, dont tell him shit. Just keep screaming search EVERYTIME someone says something. I mean since everything has been talked about before theres no use in keeping this forum alive. It'll just be turned into a reasearch site. Personally, I like the first idea better. Jesus, some people just need to get their head out of their ass. The rest of us cant get ours up there far enough to see from their point of view.


----------



## SleepERr (May 20, 2003)

ForsakenRX7 said:


> *You consider that going out of someones way to answer a question? Thats just being an asshole. You know what your guys problem is on this forum, your too quick to scream SEARCH. Just tell the guy his fucking answer. Or shit, heres a better idea, dont tell him shit. Just keep screaming search EVERYTIME someone says something. I mean since everything has been talked about before theres no use in keeping this forum alive. It'll just be turned into a reasearch site. Personally, I like the first idea better. Jesus, some people just need to get their head out of their ass. The rest of us cant get ours up there far enough to see from their point of view. *





word


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

clayk16 said:


> *Sorry I jumped so quick but I really did look for a long time and couldn't find an answer to my question but found out a lot of other stuff. thats why I ask, it's the only thing I didn't find. thanks *



perfectly ok man, I know how much info is over on sr20deforum, believe me, hahahaha. Fortunately for you, the info is there.........a lot of the stuff there is the kind of thing good mechanics wouldn't be able to catch when doing a motor swap for you.

Good luck and I hope she runs beautifully for you!


----------



## Niceguy (May 30, 2003)

The DET will physically bolt right into your 200SX, so that's the least of your worries.

If you want to run the DET ECU, you'll be perfectly fine. If the motor comes with it's MAF, use it. If not, you'll need a MAF sensor from a 91-94 SE-R. Also, if it doesn't have a harness, you'll need a complete engine wiring harness from a 91-94 SE-R. Then, you'll need the original DET o2 sensor. DO NOT use the USDM o2 sensor, the two o2's are TOTALLY different, and your car will run like shit if you don't use the correct o2.

You might want to swap out the bearings while the motor is out. DET's are notorious for spinning rod bearings.

Any more questions, you can PM me. Sorry about all the useless posts in this thread.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

> You consider that going out of someones way to answer a question? Thats just being an asshole. You know what your guys problem is on this forum, your too quick to scream SEARCH. Just tell the guy his fucking answer. Or shit, heres a better idea, dont tell him shit. Just keep screaming search EVERYTIME someone says something. I mean since everything has been talked about before theres no use in keeping this forum alive. It'll just be turned into a reasearch site. Personally, I like the first idea better. Jesus, some people just need to get their head out of their ass. The rest of us cant get ours up there far enough to see from their point of view.


DAMN Forsake' gettem! Thats right yall please try not to scream search all the time! it will rum some of the newbies off the board, and just piss others of them off! i for one dont want the forum to die, and turn into another research web sight! nissan has enough of them! Personally, i will answer the question 100 times if 100 different people ask! WHY? cuse, its a different person, and it will be their first time! i remembered getting bashed for it when i first joined the boards, but anyway! just answer questions, please, purdy please! with sugar on top


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

Dude, just buy an ECU from JWT to save the hassel. I just sent them an SE-R ECU to be re-maped. But anyways, just buy a JWT ECU.


----------

